# Auf einen Anker in einem iframe verweisen!?



## Andreas Köbel (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Datei (inhaltsverzeichnis.html) in der sich in einem iframe ein Inhaltsverzeichnis (tabelle_inhaltsverzeichnis.html) befindet.
Sieht so aus...
<!--<iframe style="margin-left:70;" src="tabelle_inhalt.html" width="330" height="350" name="Inhaltsverzeichnis">-->
Nun möchte ich von dort aus in meinem Hauptframe ("unten rechts") eine neue Seite öffnen, die ebenfalls einen iframe beinhaltet.
Das  soweit auch ganz prima und zwar so.

<!-- <a href="02.html" target="unten rechts">2.2.1   Kurzfristige Ziele</a> -->

Interessant wirds jetzt. Ich möchte dass der iframe in Datei "02.html" nicht normal mit der ersten Zeile beginnt (das wäre hier bei Aufzählung 2.0...), sondern dass er weiter unten auf der Seite bei Aufzählungspunkt 2.2.1..... sich öffnet.
Den Anker in der Zieldatei habe ich gesetzt mit...
<!--<a name="2.2.1 Kurzfristige Ziele">2.2.1 Kurzfristige Ziele</a>--->

Wenn ich aber in der Quelldatei mit
<!--<a href="02_inhalt.html#2.2.1 Kurzfristige Ziele">2.2.1 Kurzfristige Ziele</a>--> 
den Verweis aktiviere, springt er mir trotzdem immer an die erste Stelle anstatt auf die gewünschte.

Was mache ich falsch?

Nette Grüße
Andreas

PS.: Dies ist mein erster Eintrag hier und ich hoffe ich habe alles korrekt gemacht.
Also ich hab vorher die Suche benutzt und auch versucht so klar wiemöglich zu formulieren.
Fals ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe - vorab sorry.


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2005)

Der Ankername darf nicht mit einer Ziffer beginnen und keine Leerzeichen enthalten.

Siehe auch selfHTML: Anker definieren und Verweise zu Ankern


----------

